# Help identifying bike



## Easton996 (Jun 16, 2020)

I purchased this vintage Columbia bike today. No serial number found, only date of 8/1962 on crank. Would love to know actual year of bike, model name etc. I am restoring and want to be sure to use appropriate parts/accessories. Thanks I’m advance for any help!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2020)

The serial numbers are usually underneath the crank or on the left rear drop out by the axle nut.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2020)

The serial number should be at the left rear dropout--by the rear axle. Here is a serial number list https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/westfield-columbia/  I would simply clean, service, ride this bike. A restoration will cost many multiples of what this bike is worth finished. V/r Shawn


----------

